# Thinking Tactically



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

*For me, one of the most difficult things to learn was to think tactically*. I think its an important skill to have, to be able to rapidly evaluate a potential threat and immediately determine and be able to act on any tactical advantages and to mitigate disadvantages. I think the members here with military and especially SF backgrounds will agree that it does not come easy. Its something you have to practice and drill constantly. My father could look at a man and tell you in a instant whether he would fight or not. He could walk into any given situation and immediately sum everything up and give you clear tactical advantages and disadvantages.

So I thought maybe this would be a good subject of discussion here, time will tell&#8230;


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

grew up doing martial arts, and doing a personal threat assessment is difficult (I'm lucky had some good instructors, but I can only assess males, and I'm only right 75% of the time) it's a difficult skill that side anyway 

to the tactics used in "right now" I'm almost (if not) as useless as you, I understand cover, being small, small battles, "high ground" but can't put it into practice, maybe someone may be willing to give some theory lessons here??


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well I teach this sort of thing and its not easy. As I stated I had a hard time learning to think tactically and now I have a hard time getting students to that point as well...


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It does take time, but it also takes dedication to the skill and a mental ability to look and read people, think fast and understand your capabilities to deal with different situation and surroundings. Not everyone has it or cares to. That's fine though. The world needs sheep. I've found over the years that while an assessment of a person can be accurate having learned to read body language and eye contact, there's also those who purposely put on a mask and hide who they are and what they can do. Than there's also those that portray themselves as tough with an overly aggressive appearance, who are really little bitches once they get hit. I prefer to stay focused on situational awareness tactical and keep track of everyone's movement, never taking too much for granted, and looking for surprises and hidden weapons and abilities.




.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Simply trust no one, "UNTIL" proven otherwise. 

Every place I go I'm thinking about it. Gets to be second mature after awhile. You have to get yourself to that level to be safe, IMO. Shut off the stupid cell phone and quit talking to the wife, kids or buddies and keep your head on a swivel. All you can do is put up a strong front and be ready, ALL THE TIME. Sorry I can't help with how to train sheople to think and act like this. We all can't be wolves.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This is how it was explained to me many moons ago.

The Color Code of Awareness: Developing a Combat Mindset


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Leading men into combat takes allot of training and skill.. Thats is why there are several Leadership Development schools in the Military <In my case Army PLDC, BNOC, ANOC,>..Being a veteran of leading men into combat on several occasions if I didn't have the proper training I would have failed in my mission and bringing everyone home alive....I am very fortunate I had never lost a Team member under my command or on a mission and I accredit this to the training I received and the good men and best equipment I was fortunate to have during wartime...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kind of a load post. No one can tell what someone is going to do before they do it. You can shoot someone then say he was going to do x but how can he argue the point.
In a military sitting you always have rules of engagement that govern your action. In a non military environment your personal Morals are your rules of engagement.
Tactical think is more of a What if, If not his than that way of thinking.

If we could shoot everyone based on what we though they might do we would shot have the people we saw each day.
We had indicators things we watched for that would cause us to focus more on a target.
Applying the if not this than that line of thinking and action


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Well Smitty I am not advocating shooting someone because I think he might do something. I am simply speaking of being able to tactically asses a given situation and decide quickly on the best tactical advantage to be achieved if things jump off bad. And to rapidly identify the likely threats. To know before they act would be seeing the future and I don’t believe in such things.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thinking tactically has both serious advantages, . . . and serious disadvantages.

If you develop a "tactic" to which you go too often, . . . your enemy sees that, . . . and will use it against you.

As an example, . . . an old school rule is never use the same trail to come back on, . . . that you went out on. Generally this is good, . . . but if the enemy sees you do this twice, . . . you can bet both your butt cheeks that the road back will be mined the next time they catch you leaving the secured area.

But OTOH, . . . having a preset "tactic" as the go-to answer to an anticipated problem, . . . it can save your butt, because everyone then will react in a manner that all the others can predict, anticipate, and rely upon.

Tactics is most effective when the "tactical commander" has a good grip on reality, . . . his forces, . . . his strengths, . . . and his weaknesses. But even then, . . . the best tactics may not save you, . . . remember the Alamo.

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Situational awareness is one thing while tactics is another. 
Kind of crossing the street. Looking both ways before crossing is situational awareness. Walking running or doing handsprings while crossing the street is tactics.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> Situational awareness is one thing while tactics is another.
> Kind of crossing the street. Looking both ways before crossing is situational awareness. Walking running or doing handsprings while crossing the street is tactics.


But I am talking about being tactically thinking and being able to rapidly quantify a situation and take a tactical advantage if possible. It is different than situational awareness on its on.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Without going into a long winded statement, practice situational awareness, decide on a plan of action, and act decisively and violently on that plan. You can leave out the violently part if not needed. Make a decision and act upon it.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

The problem is a guy who is about two steps ahead of you.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Without going into a long winded answer: tactics are essentially actions designed to give the one using them an advantage over their opponent.

For example: a "tactic" we used to teach in the infantry was called "Bounding Overwatch", . . . where one unit would sit in a position where they could watch and if necessary, defend the movements of their brother unit. Think unit as regiment, batallion, company, platoon, squad, team, or individual, . . . it all works the same.

That moving unit would "bound" up to a new position, . . . and then become the overwatching unit, . . . and the other unit would then move up to a new position.

This "tactic" was slow, . . . but afforded good protection to the moving unit. BUT, . . . it is an excellent technique that affords protection at all times, . . . rathter than simple reaction.

It is something that has to be taught, though, . . . most folks who have no infantry training of any sort, . . . think the infantry gets on some kind of a line left and right, . . . and starts marching across the landscape, . . . looking for the bad guys. THAT will get your unit washed up, wiped out, clocks cleaned, and buried.

And actually, . . . all "tactics" in the real sense are learned responses to a perceived threat. The OP's father had "learned" to read people, . . . a wonderful talent, . . . but not in itself a tactic, . . . as it cannot be codified, sliced, diced, and taught as People Reading 101.

I personally have very poor people reading skills, . . . I tend to follow Mean Green's idea: Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet. 

It served me well in Vietnam, . . . and on the streets since I came home in '68. The statement itself may look to be a bit overboard, . . . but when you are dealing with people you do not know, . . . relaxing your guard is what makes money for undertakers.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

roy said:


> The problem is a guy who is about two steps ahead of you.


Never get into that situation. If it's a fair fight, your tactics suck.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Speed, Surprise and Violence of action always worked for me when there was no time for a grand plan.
In other words just go Mel Gibson nuts on them quickly.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

roy said:


> The problem is a guy who is about two steps ahead of you.


In that case you are using a tactic to counter his tactic. Counter tactic?
Even the worst tactic is still a tactic and better than nothing.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

I plan on runnin' away unless I am cornered.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

roy said:


> I plan on runnin' away unless I am cornered.


Not a bad plan.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So you roll into town You are in the middle of this. Situational awareness 1. we are out numbered. 2. this is not a good place to the middle of a traffic jam.
3. Not a dam thing we can do about.
Tactical plan safety off, all eyes 360 try to keep smiling and moving. Think about it who is the threat? They all are but witch one will do something. What are you watching for. Chit like this makes you grow old fast.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> So you roll into town You are in the middle of this. Situational awareness 1. we are out numbered. 2. this is not a good place to the middle of a traffic jam.
> 3. Not a dam thing we can do about.
> Tactical plan safety off, all eyes 360 try to keep smiling and moving. Think about it who is the threat? They all are but witch one will do something. What are you watching for. Chit like this makes you grow old fast.
> View attachment 3793


The guy behind the guy with the tan jacket right off, with the red keffiyeh and in the background with the green jacket. Guy in the striped blue shirt on the ground. A lot going on.

Second photo the open window at 2:00 and white vehicle at 1:00 with 1 visible.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> The guy behind the guy with the tan jacket right off, with the red keffiyeh and in the background with the green jacket. Guy in the striped blue shirt on the ground. A lot going on.
> 
> Second photo the open window at 2:00 and white vehicle at 1:00 with 1 visible.


"The guy behind the guy with the tan jacket right off ....."
You have that one right on the money


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

What about the guy under the blue banner just standing there and watching?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> So you roll into town You are in the middle of this. Situational awareness 1. we are out numbered. 2. this is not a good place to the middle of a traffic jam.
> 3. Not a dam thing we can do about.
> Tactical plan safety off, all eyes 360 try to keep smiling and moving. Think about it who is the threat? They all are but witch one will do something. What are you watching for. Chit like this makes you grow old fast.
> View attachment 3796
> ...


that's a tactical nightmare, there is a escape route, left of the "hummer" not perfect... but will work

the guy under that blue strip looks suss in photo 1

the guy reaching for something in the white coat (and guy behind him... possibly not a threat but they look out of place)

picture 2 that white cab truck.... very odd angle of parking

there is possibly more "threats" in this photo but it looks like a average day in south Melbourne


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Stupid move to begin with. Not like this town is a surprise. Go around it. If you have to go through it wait until dark.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

it looks like they are all moose lum. If you have any sense they are all a threat. After all you are an infidel.

Our government is too namby pamby to admit, they have declared war on "the West" so described on NPR as to not be direct enough for 80% to understand, that means you.

Are you bright enough to realize they mean you?

If you are then your situational, tactical awareness would tell you, start shooting or get the hell out of there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just find me that 1963 Chev alternator and lets get the heck out of here


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

My son had a couple of first person shooting games, . . . and so help me, . . . one of them had a scene that could have been made off the bottom picture.

The only thing different was there was no "nose in" parking in the game, . . . 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

roy said:


> Stupid move to begin with. Not like this town is a surprise. Go around it. If you have to go through it wait until dark.


I think you have forgotten about the politics that bound you as to what you can do.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> This is how it was explained to me many moons ago.
> 
> The Color Code of Awareness: Developing a Combat Mindset


Yup, was trained that way, but there was one more color - black. Black was the bad level. It is when rage or terror takes control. This level can be avoided with training and discipline.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> Yup, was trained that way, but there was one more color - black. Black was the bad level. It is when rage or terror takes control. This level can be avoided with training and discipline.


Yes Yes never go full retard!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Yes Yes never go full retard!


LOLOLOL!!!! Full Retard!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> LOLOLOL!!!! Full Retard!!! That is hilarious!


....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We traveled through many crowded areas often ,sometimes daily.
I have a few real time videos of runs that did not go a well as we had liked.
The one that shocked me the most was the day we found the Iraq version of a Flee market in the middle of no where after Intel said that there were no concerns on that part of the route. We came over a rise and it looked like half the country was sitting there.
When mission is to drive through you drive though, if you must fight your way you do it.
You don't get the option of just going back to bed.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

so am I even remotely right with my threat assessment of the photo??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> so am I even remotely right with my threat assessment of the photo??


Yes you are right everyone was.
That is the problem. You never know what anyone will do all you can do is work the if not this than that game non stop.
You are going a non stop how do we react if..... and in 20 feet that plan changes as another away out opens or closes.

"the guy reaching for something in the white coat (and guy behind him... possibly not a threat but they look out of place)"
Notice their focus on the convoy. Age size they are primary targets.
You are also looking at how other react to them. If you notice other people staying away or moving away from someone look out there is a reason.
The point of all of this is all the buz words sound good but when your roll in all the rules change.

Top picture first vehicle appears to be a command vehicle ,it is not Notice AT4 well gunner in hatch already has one and a 240 ready
Behind the 50 is a Mk19 ready for work.
The objective of this drive by. One convoy to a location but also show we are going anywhere we want.
Power play.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

A skilled warrior doesn't let their gaurd down.

A warrior is always at war.

Even after the enemy is down it is not an end of the battle but it is the begining of identifying the oncoming fight.

If one lives by positioning themselves at all times to facilitate their health not only geographically but in all ways of life one will be in an ideal position.

With this in mind a warrior will be aware of the threats of any environment they are in, and how to overcome them.

The question of mitigating circumstances overall efficiency and objective.

Will taking the wall be illegal and thus increase the chance of intervention thus risk to personal safety. 

Combat is total not just a fight between two people. The war is life itself, a warrior will be able to sustain peace and objectivity - not in veda per se but in facilitating the outcome by recognizing how to make it.


All things are potential adversary to objective. 

There is not friend and foe only potential and objective.


Tactical thinking is prioritization of methods of achieving ones objective bearing the expectation of outcomes and the chain of contigencies.

The question is not if something is a threat but rather can it be a threat merely by its potentiality.

Remember in real life there are one shot kills, the actor is the victor.

This is not to say that individuals who are potential threats must be nuetralized but rather one ought to neutralize the potential to the greatest extent without increasing the potential and that is not solely physical.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Meangreen said:


> Yes Yes never go full retard!


But dat Retard Strength?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

There is a lot out there.. what works and what doesn't. I've fallen into supporting the following. First off for most preppers in their head is infantry tactics as most preppers don't have heavy weapons fire support and the like, the Calvary and whatnot. 

I think the tactics I have fallen into is first as a prepper trying to survive, know where and where you can go and not be seen.. Sniper school is a good starting point for positioning out of enemy fire, prevention of being spotted, likewise coyote training, and sas for encampment - basically dig a hole and live in it etc.. know where you can maneuver without being seen, learn how to tunnel etc.. learn shadow movement concealment etc..

in terms of assualt tactics which a prepper should almost never need to worry about except wrol doomsday scenarios-- really don't know how that would happen -- none the less SWAT is a little lighter than counterterrorist forces(take france, SAS for example) I don't know much about delta tactics but heard delta has training similar to lapd swat - none the less these are good assault --- observe, hit first hit fast hit twice, double tap tripple tap and accomplish, learning how hitmen and assasins operate can help the best attack is one which is unknown these tend to be terrorist tactics though so I wont go into that.

now actually fighting a war is totally different. 

For a prepper there are only two concerns imo freedom of movement and hardpoint secure operations - most preppers don't have a hard point.

Then ontop of this some self defence skills --- however I think in most situations preppers don't need to worry about this stuff I think very few scenarios would create a need for use of violence. 

I think violence will be used by criminals or those who are desperate because they are unprepared. Preppers should be able to be relatively secure without the need of violence in many situations.

The bottom line is don't go there if it ain't secure, if you are preppared you will be sitting in a room. I know s can htf however overall I think that it is a whole different type of prepping to preppare for long term WROL. 

the golden rule of mass unrest is GTFO. not GTFI


Don't be seen. Don't exist and you may.

Attack from a position counter attack is not possible. DO not confine yourself to conventional attack. Making inoperable opposition is not only limited to firearms force. 
Know what your opposition has and what you have to disable that advantage. Know what you have and put that to advantage.

bear in mind squad tactics are not of much use to a lone individual. this means you are left with primarily commando sniper and clandestine tactics.


----------

